# Holy cow!  I've been suspended from TVWBB!



## LarryWolfe (Jun 15, 2005)

He actually suspended you or asked you to slow down on the posting?  Man, even I didn't get suspended.  I think I came real close at one time though!  Did he send you any warning or anything??  I'm sorry Susan but that's funny as hell.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2005)

Well I feel better now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2005)

oh geez...you mean your full energies are going to be expended here?

Ban her Greg!


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2005)

You didn't happen to leave there without saying "Good bye" did you?   8-[  :-k  :-s


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 15, 2005)

there must have been a mistake Susan, but Chris did post this last week: 





> Just a gentle reminder to members...I'm beginning to notice more off-topic conversation creeping back into message threads, plus lots of "me, too", "looks good" replies that take up space without adding any value, plus some personal back-and-forth messages between members that are better taken off-line.
> 
> Remember, the goal here is to ask and answer questions, not to chat.
> 
> ...


 still, I can't imagine him banning the Grill Queen without some dialogue ...

at any rate, please don't p!ss Greg off too or I won't get to read your posts anymore ... :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2005)

Does this mean you can't win the drawing?
One down.... 2438 more to go. _ note: I guessed at the number_


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 15, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Does this mean you can't win the drawing?
> One down.... 2438 more to go. _ note: I guessed at the number_


 :lmao:, make that 2437 ... DD will never get the boot and never go away


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 15, 2005)

Well---

I got a very polite email asking me to post less frequently. His concern, as he stated, was that it can seem to other members that someone (me, I guess) is 'dominating the conversation'. Okay, I can (kind of) get that. What I didn't quite get was that he looked at the number of posts I'd made in the last month, multiplied that rate out to come up with a total for the next year and then seemed to have an issue with that because that total would be more than anyone else's; more than his since the time he started the board, and other long-time members. 

I could not care less what my total is. I found the extrapolation forward strange; kind of like guilty till proven innocent. In another paragraph he notes that he reviewed my posts but felt conflicted in asking me to post less because nearly all my posts "[add] value to the threads you're replying to."

Dunno. It made me feel kind of strange. I have not posted since (and I've had some great cooks in the past few days!!). Now _I'm_ conflicted.

Again, he was very polite, and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## blade1 (Jun 15, 2005)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> Well---
> 
> I got a very polite email asking me to post less frequently. His concern, as he stated, was that it can seem to other members that someone (me, I guess) is 'dominating the conversation'. Okay, I can (kind of) get that. What I didn't quite get was that he looked at the number of posts I'd made in the last month, multiplied that rate out to come up with a total for the next year and then seemed to have an issue with that because that total would be more than anyone else's; more than his since the time he started the board, and other long-time members.
> 
> ...



Kevin,

WOW, I'm stunned he had the nerve to ask you to cut back.  I love your posts, they're probably the most informative.  I especially like your posts on the business side of things.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 15, 2005)

> Kevin,
> 
> WOW, I'm stunned he had the nerve to ask you to cut back. I love your posts, they're probably the most informative. I especially like your posts on the business side of things.



Thanks, blade. 'Stunned' is apt. My intent has always been to be as informative and helpful as I can. I don't think I've ever fashioned myself as some sort of food 'god'; I just have a lot of experience in and out of the business and am happy to share it. I'm careful to say what is my opinion, and though I don't have a problem with the 'me, toos' and 'looks goods' I know that he does and I refrain from that. 

It all feels weird to me.


Jane-- 

If I can get andouille from a few sources I will--that'll give you some taste-testing to play with. There are a several producers I like. I'll see what I can grab. They all tend to run about $5/lb. 

I'll know better on Fri night or Sat when I'll be through. I'm thinking Sun morning--I hope--need to be in L.A. Sun night. Then San Diego, I think, Mon late morning, to Cinci for Fri morning. If that holds I'll be running through Colo or through Flagstaff so wouldn't be back through Tucson. 

I need a stuffer myself. Can't find mine anywhere. I've been making bulk instead but that gets old.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey now don't start bring the TVWB "click" over here!  We've already got enough people who like each other!

  Kevin, brother, you post here as much as you freaking desire too.  You rock.

  You know just after I started posting here, Chris called me out in public
for saying some guy was full of crap.  No private message, just deleted me and posted a message for everyone to see telling me not to do that.
Fortunately, I'm not real thin skinned, so it didn't really bother me, but it bothered some other people!

  We had a couple of minor scrapes before that, but no big deal.

I still go there, I just think this place is more fun, and answers come quicker here.   No doubt that place is an excellent source of information, and we often direct newbies straight over there.  

  But I have to say, I don't really get the "no conversations on the message board" idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2005)

WOW...well, while I do have rules, I'm not about to ask someone to not post as often as they wish.

Of course, I don't pay for this site to run so the $0.03 he says he pays per post could add up I guess.  But at what cost to other users...post early and often here...just stay within the few rules and it's all good.

I love to benefit from the competiton mess-ups...I'm sure Crazaboutque will benefit from this too! #-o 

Jane, good to see ya again!! :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

I hope this doesnt sound stupid. what is tvwbb?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 15, 2005)

SueZQ,

Chris didn't threaten to taze you did he? 

Sorry that's another thread isn't it?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, there's some guy named Dave Hutson asking about you over there! :!: 

Wow, Susan _and_ Jane back and posting simultaneously.........my day is full! Woodman


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I've never in my life had a smoked kielbasa.  Seen 'em, but not tried 'em.  Being a nice Polish grrl, we always just ate the big gray ones that you boil.  (Sounds gross, but they're great!).
> 
> I think next time I make a batch, tho, I might sneak one away to smoke. (Out back, behind the woodshed.)



I buy the local grocery's link kielbasa and smoke it quite frequently. I then enjoy it on a flour tortilla with a slathering of Texas Pepper Jelly. It is sublime! Woodrow


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 15, 2005)

That'll probably be your last post over there too, Woody.

That's it.  Everybody out of the water! :rules:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 15, 2005)

You know what I say? "Relation Him!" I love free thought! Wood


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 15, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> You know what I say? "Relation Him!" I love free thought! Wood



Yeah, him and his little dog, too! :evillaugh:  :rant:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2005)

Suzan,   Chris just posted this over there.....



> Chris Allingham
> Moderator
> Picture of Chris Allingham
> 
> ...


     

Hehheeeeeeee


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2005)

ya know, something about this is very funny.  I'm not sure why, but it seems like all of a sudden the "outlaw site" is becoming the coolest place to go!

Where's Grillslinger when you need him!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2005)

What outlaw site?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2005)

#-o


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 15, 2005)

blade said:
			
		

> ...
> WOW, I'm stunned he had the nerve to ask you to cut back.  I love your posts, they're probably the most informative.  I especially like your posts on the business side of things.


 Ditto that.

Ya know, he says the purpose of the board isn't chit chat but posting and answering questions. Fine, he doesn't want folks socializing on his nickel.

Kevin I don't see you posting too many questions but you have an answer for nearly any question, and you don't stop there, you usually consider personal preference and give numerous options. In other words, GREAT answers.  =D> 

I can't figure out why Chris would want someone of your talent to stop giving great answers .... THAT is in direct conflict with his 'purpose of the board' statement.  :loony:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 15, 2005)

Susan, Kevin, Jane, Woody, Larry, Greg, well everybody here, thanks to ALL of the posts (Well maybe all is better), my family thinks I'm a great cook! I just listen to what you guys are cooking, or read your recepes and BANG, a great meal. So the heck with Chris...KEEP POSTING HERE!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2005)

If your not allowed to answer my questions, why have a forum? I need all the help I can get. BTW, I searched and searched and searched for lump charchol because of Bryan S!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Susan, answer this (if Greg will allow) , how did the marinaded Tri tips taste?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 16, 2005)

Bryan, not you too?!

Now I REALLY feel left out. 

I recently had my first birthday since I started smoking and I've racked up a whopping 1263 on TVWB to date. For all the DA, correct-a-bunch and have-ta-backpedal posts I've made he's never said boo to me. I even slammed the 1st International WSM Smoke Day t-shirt design (then backpeddled   ).

Maybe he's saving something special for me like a slot in a poll for The All-Time WORST Poster EVER or something  :grin: 

I just don't understand and it's not just Kevin either, to each and every one of you, ALL of your contributions will be missed and the absence of them will diminish TVWB.

Hey, you folks could say ... hang out HERE more!


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 16, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Shoot!  Now I'm not even more powerful----just the only one who didn't reply to the email I never got.
> 
> So I'm both inept AND impotent.   And....suspended!   :help:


 :lmao: 

Sorry Susan, but OMG you made me laugh!

If you are gratious enough and interested, send an email to him from your new account to:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and remember : 





			
				ChrisA said:
			
		

> Please include the phrase TVWB in the subject line of your message. If you don't, your message will not get past my e-mail spam filter.
> 
> Although I eventually reply to most e-mails, it sometimes takes me several days to do so.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Bryan, not you too?!
> 
> Now I REALLY feel left out.
> 
> ...





Well lets not go crazy now!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2qxx5raw] I searched and searched and searched for lump charchol because of Bryan S!


I hope this was meant in a good way.    Lump it's what i'm cooking over.  =D>[/quote:2qxx5raw]

You know it was Bryan!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2005)

ya know I've signed up twice for the lineback list recently, and I get no response after the computer says I'm signed in.  I used to be on it a couple of years ago...maybe I'm banned there?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2005)

I was under the impression that this site got started by and is mostly populated by pariahs!

  We have a home here!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2005)

mm:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 16, 2005)

I never saw that part, but I noticed that he had locked the thread.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

Good to see you back Bryan...and thanks for never responding to any of my emails...you're banned!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

What is the "outhouse" list?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 16, 2005)

Greg,

Might I suggest a new title for all of us banned from other sites.................BBQ Outlaw :horse: 

Gee, I wonder how many of us there are.  Chime in list the site and your crime.  Me, I've been banned for life from Ray Basso's site for trying to see if there was any interest in a Paul Kirk Class in Northeast Ohio! Oh, the humanity! :-(


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jane, this board is no longer risque! We have seen the error ofvour ways and are now reserved and erudite! 

Thanks alot Susan! Now _I_ am probably banned as well! Maybe not though. _I_ would be considered valuable there as I only had 5 posts! :!:  Woody the Kid!


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 16, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> I just have a problem being scolded for answering peoples questions.


That's my issue. I don't get that. I can understand wanting to keep threads on topic. But people have questions. I'm certainly guilty of writing long posts but I try to anticipate further questions or new questions that might arise based on what the short answer might be; I just answer all I can think of ahead of time. If I was interested in upping my post count I wouldn't try to cram everything into one post. 

And I'm guilty of answering a bunch of those MM posts. It some cases it's clear that the poster just missed something, or misinterpreted something. I'm all for  _everyone_ having successful cooks and so I try to figure out what the problem was (if that 's the nature of the post) and respond to that. All three of us are 'guilty' of _that_ crime.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm having a hard time trying to figure this all out.  
I have done nothing but LEARN from ALL of your posts, on both sites.
If it wasn't for you ALL, I would know a quarter of  what I know now,
on how to Q  
Please Keep posting    
THANK YOU, FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 
Just my 2 cents

Cheers


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jun 16, 2005)

Bryan,

Whatever his the problem is,  #-o   PLEASE don't stop posting!
You guys/gals have taught all of us! :!: 
Everbody is a newbie at one time 
And even if you are not, there is always room to improve [-o< 
and learn  

Cheers


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

Steve...incase there is any confusion, Kevin, Bryan, Jane and Susan have not been banned here.  They are more than welcome to answer as often and as long as they wish.

There are WSM users and off-set users here and any help on any subject for any user level is appreciated.  Are there rules here?  Yes, but I am not going to tell somone to not post as often as they want to. Of course, once again, I have this site and host for free...the $$ I have invested is the $9 for the url and the $125 in the logo.  So, a $134 investment minus the $20 in shirt and mug money I have made is ok by me!

Stay and post if you wish without fear of being told to not post as often as you'd like!  And if you want to leave here that's fine too! :!:


----------



## Airboss (Jun 16, 2005)

"TVWBB?"  What's that?  Is it like the SPCA?  I used to belong to the IOOOB?  Is it like that?  

Which reminds me: I gotta run get me my Father's Day present.  I know just what I want.   :beach:


----------



## Finney (Jun 16, 2005)

This place is getting all stinky with TVWB people.  lol  :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 16, 2005)

I was there before I was here.  I'm still there.  I just haven't posted alot over there lately.  Too restricted in what I can say.


----------



## Finney (Jun 16, 2005)

Can I call you two Skippy and Daphne?
You sound like a couple of 'Fun Girls'.
_You have to watch "the Andy Griffith Show" or this just won't work._


----------



## Finney (Jun 16, 2005)

That' just wrong! [-X  =;  :badgrin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I got banned from Rocky's forum that Raine mentioned a couple pages back.

He posted a picture of his "world famous" barrel smokers and in the background was a WSM, all clean and shiny. I responded to the picture by mentioning that it was the cleanest WSM I have ever seen. You would have thought that I accused him of cooking with gas.

He sent me a private message telling me that he has cooked more, known more and been around more Q than I ever would be, and he didn't appreciate the insinuation that he never cooks on his WSM. He took my remarks very personal and then said his forum could get along just fine without any further posts from me.

I tried to explain my post then told him where he could put his WSM in order to dirty it up a bit., haven't been back.


----------



## Finney (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't think what Sonny's uses is still on the beef in the charts. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Is ths just a BBQ phenomenon? Or , are these types of "misunderstandings" to be expected anywhere people are posting their thoughts? I mean, do they have these types of issues on the "Lionel Train Lovers Forum" when some guy tries to rib a guy about how clean his caboose is?  Seems like there are some awfully sensitive people out there! We are fighting with a guy on the Texas site right now because somebody said, "gas smokers ain't BBQ." I think it was a joke, but now this guy is honked off. I mean , come on, everybody knows that real BBQ only comes from an offset pit. You can't make Q on a WSM, A gasser, or an electric! What a maroon! [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2005)

(heads over to the Texas forum for some action)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 17, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

 :joy:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, cause good head is hard to find! :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Larry D. (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, folks, I tried to come up with a rap lyric starting with,
"I like to post and I cannot lie", and ending with "Susan got banned!"

But then I decided it was too much trouble.  Especially when I kept rhyming "Chris" with "pissed".   [-X


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Here, You can read mine.  :grin:
> Hi Bryan,
> 
> I'm glad you're back online participating on my bulletin board, but I have a
> ...



Man Bryan, you make Woody and his 3000+ posts on the Texas BBQ site look like a slacker! :grin:


----------



## DaleP (Jun 18, 2005)

Jane , I think you just described the one we have in our new home. It came with the house and you are right. It sucks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2005)

when i bought this place a couple of years ago, it had a smoothtop...I was really excited till I started cooking on it.  Yes, easy to clean, but I find mine has very inconsistent heat. Maybe mines defective, I don't know.

Come on lottery, help get gas!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2005)

Jane that's exactly what mine does!  I thought it was just broken!  How can you cook with even heat if the freaking burner keeps cutting off!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 18, 2005)

The cooking outside part is OK by me. That kinda made me feel better Jane. Thanks.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 18, 2005)

Speaking about wok cooking Jane, that is one of the best features of the mobile pit I bought. It has two 160,000 BTU burners on the nose. They fit a wok like they were designed for it! I finally have something that allows me to get the wok hot enough to do real stir fry on!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 18, 2005)

http://community.webshots.com/user/gregrempe

See if that link works Jane and choose the Q-Ganza Photos


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 18, 2005)

and then some....


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 18, 2005)

> Many of my clients remodel their kitchens, and I am the first person they ask for advice on appliance purchases.


Me, too. Fortunately most people go into it wanting high-end gas equipment to begin with so I don't have a hard time but every once in a while...well, it can get frustrating. I usually win in the end but I have this one woman in Ga. She's already got a gas line. Dunno. I'm not conceding yet. Every time we work up a menu I always mention one or two things that would be nice to do 'if you had gas'. I'm working it.  :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Jane, aside from that, which I think may have been misinterpreted because Raine just doesn't seem to be that sort of person, you could buy appx 56 WSM's for the cost of that pit! Assuming you did not get a volume discount! Alas though, you would not have those keen nose burners! And, you would have to buy a fleet of trucks to haul em to the cook! Woodrow

PS the burners are better visible here 

http://community.webshots.com/album/335217791rfjRVy


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Is ths just a BBQ phenomenon? Or , are these types of "misunderstandings" to be expected anywhere people are posting their thoughts? I mean, do they have these types of issues on the "Lionel Train Lovers Forum" when some guy tries to rib a guy about how clean his caboose is?  Seems like there are some awfully sensitive people out there! We are fighting with a guy on the Texas site right now because somebody said, "gas smokers ain't BBQ." I think it was a joke, but now this guy is honked off. I mean , come on, everybody knows that real BBQ only comes from an offset pit. You can't make Q on a WSM, A gasser, or an electric! What a maroon! [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X



Jane, I agree with Woody.  Raine's a very classy lady, I've never seen her flame anyone on this board.  I believe that she may have been replying to this post from Woody.  In other words:

The flame on Raine
Comes mainly from Miss Jane

Sorry Jane, I couldn't resist especially after your great rap lyrics!  Glad to have you on this board, I enjoy reading your posts! :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

I was just thinking (always dangerous), it's funny how we all agree that gas is the greatest way to cook indoors but how we all get upset about it when we move the cooking outdoors.  And another thing that's strange is that after all the great culinary advances in the last century most of us agree that cooking with wood or wood based products hasn't yet been improved upon!

Something to think about I guess as we men (ladies too!) fire up the grills and smokers to cook our meals for Father's Day!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2005)

Thats the problem, bbqing is a MANS GAME anyhow. :tant: 
Oh boy am I gonna get killed for this one.


And to all the Divas and other lovely Ladies, im just kidding.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2005)

Kloset, you are absolutly right. Thats a good point on the gas thing. People are funny, my wife doesnt like to cook but doesnt want anything to do with a gas stove that I want, and I do 95% of the cooking. I grew up useing gas stoves and understand its greater performance. Shes just hard headed, stuck in her beefaroni, campbells soup world she grew up in..


ps,I still like wrestlin with her though.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, Dale. I guess you didn't fall in love over a dinner she'd made to capture your heart!

This is all so idiosyncratic to me. I want gas inside but I do not own--nor do I enjoy cooking on--a gasser outside. But a gas burner is okay, or a big one for a fryer set-up. An electric or dual-fuel oven inside is just fine, but not an electric smoker outside, but an electric rotis (over coal) ouside is a-ok. 

Happy Father's Day to all you fathers or wannabes.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes Kevin she won me over with her other abilities. She likes my cooking and that evens everything out. :razz:


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 20, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I'm lost!
> 
> :-k



I was too. But I noticed this (look above):

Jane wrote:	
Raine wrote:	
Is ths just a BBQ phenomenon? 
WHOA! It was not directed at you. It was a reply to Woody's comment. The controling part, etc was in reference to the people from the other cook sites. 



Her reply got buried in the quote!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2005)

Re-edited and placed in its proper position! :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2005)

Stop the "make-ups" and get back to the cat fighting! 8-[  8-[  8-[  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Stop the "make-ups" and get back to the cat fighting! 8-[  8-[  8-[  =P~


See... I thought I would get edited if I said that...
I probably would have too.  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't like your tone Finney :-X  :-X  :-X  :-X  :-X  :-X


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2005)

:taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt: 
 :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd: 
 :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:


----------

